# [SOLVED] BSOD - Help?



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

The BS says:

IRQL GT ZERO AT SYSTEM SERVICE STOP
0x0000004A 
0x0000000074c12dd9 
0x0000000000000002 
0x00000000000000
0xRRRRR88003620C60

WinDbg points to ntoskrnl.exe - however, I can't manage to get the symbols to work for Win7 (whereas XP worked.. go figure) so I'm not sure if there's anything I'm missing that would be clearer.

Will someone check the dump file for me and/or give me some advice for that particular error?

Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - Help?*

Hi,

No driver is explicitly blamed, however the process running at the time of the BSOD is *vsmon.exe* - Zone Alarm.

Zone Alarm has a long history of BSODing Windows 7 systems, the easiest solution is to simply remove it.



> Zone Alarm Removal tool -> http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/support/cpes_clean.exe (run in Safe Mode without Networking)
> 
> Then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings -
> START -> type *cmd.exe* -> right-click -> run as administrator -> type *netsh advfirewall reset* press enter


If problems continue after the removal of Zone Alarm please turn on the Driver Verifier: Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related) - Tech Support Forum

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Jan 22 09:03:41.382 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 8 days 19:16:56.464
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  RAISED_IRQL_FAULT
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_RAISED_IRQL_FAULT_vsmon.exe_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
Bugcheck code 0000004A
Arguments 00000000`74c12dd9 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03620c60
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - Help?*

Thanks! Any idea how to allow me to get the info you got for the bugcheck?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - Help?*

Fix the symbols? What is your symbol path in Windbg set at right now?


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - Help?*

Oh, for some reason my eye didn't see the vsmon.exe in the check.. makes much more sense now. *Silly*

But while we're on the subject:

C:\Windows\Symbols

And that's where they are installed too. I just can't seem to find a set that works in the program. I'm getting them from here:

Download Windows Symbol Packages

And my comp is this:


OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Professional
Version	6.1.7600 Build 7600
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	ZIRA
System Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
System Model	Studio 1745
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9600 @ 2.80GHz, 2801 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

Thoughts?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - Help?*

Change the path to:

*C:\Windows\Symbols;SRV*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols*

And it will automatically update the symbols it doesn't already have (which are a few due to constant Windows updates) when the dump is run.


----------



## cetkat (May 21, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - Help?*

Thanks! Takes awhile, but it works.


----------

